# Best way to ship tires



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I've never shipped anything this big so what's the easiest/best/cheapest way to ship 4 atv tires? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

If you have one close, take them to a ups store. That's how I ship items. They will wrap them for you.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

When I got my tires they were wrapped in plastic and I also got a set taped up in cardboard so take your pick whats easier


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep they have big plastic bags... smaller tires will fit in 2 at a time. I always put 1 front & 1 rear together. Those were stock size tires though. Larger one's will probably each need their own bag. 

OR if you have a banding machine or know someone who does, you can band 2 of them together with some cardboard on the outsides...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The cheapest i found was USPS. I bought tires from a member here. He shipped them from Florida to Philadelphia PA and i think it was alittle over $100, maybe $150. The tires were 27" itp xtrs


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Post office!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! I would not use the post office to ship tires!


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ended up I was able to trade locally so I didnt have to ship anything.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

post office is closer to my house and cheaper for me believe it or not i shipped my ol mud light xtrs to injected through them


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup, worked out great. Thanks again


----------

